# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Winstrol V from South America (Nabolic Strong)

## Aristimuqoh

[CENTER]Brand name Nabolic Strong 50mg/ml
Substance: Stanozolol 
Strength 50mg/ml 
vial 30ml
Manufacturer Chinfield
Made in Argentina

----------


## Aristimuqoh

These south american products has not the high demand as mexican has from States so the south american products has high quality and dont need to make fakes...

----------


## Seajackal

Bro could you please edit the link, I mean that should be taken off. Thanks!

----------


## MuckDog

i wish i knew spanish....lol

----------


## Aristimuqoh

> Bro could you please edit the link, I mean that should be taken off. Thanks!


No problem, just was the link of the official site of the manufacture Co. anyway I edited it

----------


## MuckDog

yeah - u will def get a no-no for posting that however

----------


## MuckDog

the stuff looks legit - i used bablefish to translate the stuff and sounds good. but im not familiar with the company...

----------


## Seajackal

There are some crazy fakes for some gear of that brand coing from Croatia and
surrounds, fakes which names don't even appears in that brands site!

----------


## kiro

I've come accross some Boldenone supposedely made by Chinfield a couple of years ago, it was an ugly fake. Wrote to the guys in Argentina and they sent me a bottle of their only legitely manufactured product which could be of interest for the BB community - stanozolol 20ml/50mg/ml vial. 
kiro

----------


## Firefighter33

Ese producto de chinfield tiene un psicofarmaco para acelerar a los animales. Habitualmente se usa en perros galgos antes de las carreras, asi que tengan cuidado de aplicarse este esteroide.

----------


## Firefighter33

I said in my last post that this steroid has a psicopharm thats function like a cocaine, accelerate de heart rate and put you in the athmosphere because its used in dog races, super excite the dogs before the run (after the vial, runs like a ****ing devils) take care, it's not recommended for an human use.

Forgive me for my spanish post and for my bad english. god bless you.
FFighter

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Good to know.

----------


## kcchiefs

hey i bought a product called "winstrall-v" spelled just like it is and the capsules are like 2875mg it says its from oregon labs or something, i was just wondering if it was real or not

----------


## acciaio

> [CENTER]Brand name Nabolic Strong 50mg/ml
> Substance: Stanozolol 
> Strength 50mg/ml 
> vial 30ml
> Manufacturer Chinfield
> Made in Argentina


Wow!! You are taking roids specially designed for HIGH COMPETITION HORSES!!!

 :7up:  Cool!!

----------


## shrpskn

> hey i bought a product called "winstrall-v" spelled just like it is and the capsules are like 2875mg it says its from oregon labs or something, i was just wondering if it was real or not


At that dose I can assure you that it is just a herbal supplement.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Post a pic.

----------

